# Endler female



## SushiOops (Aug 5, 2013)

There is a black dot on the stomachs of all my female endlers. Could this mean that they are pregnant? Even the smallest female has one and she is just about an inch.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Where is the black dot and how big is it.


----------



## SushiOops (Aug 5, 2013)

I think its called a gravid spot?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, all females will have this even if they aren't pregnant. When they are the gravid spot will get bigger.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

She is ready to pop. Let her be, they will not eat the fry


----------

